
“Devtool” – Debug Node.js in Chrome DevTools - mattdesl
https://github.com/Jam3/devtool
======
johnhenry
This is a really cool and usefu. It seems like there might be some overlap in
use cases with Theseus ([https://github.com/adobe-
research/theseus](https://github.com/adobe-research/theseus)), with the added
benefit of not forcing you to use Brackets (not that I have anything against
brackets).

